

The point of packaged web apps - dave1010uk
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2013/05/the_point_of_pa.html

======
Turing_Machine
Hmm... I would have said that the primary point of packaged web apps is that
they don't need net connectivity to run. That can be pretty important if
you're out somewhere in E-land (or worse).

